# From the Doubters:



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I am gonna put this thread here because there seems to be a lot of doubters. People who doubt Orlando People who doubt Francis. People who doubt Dwight Howard. And especially people who doubt Grant Hill.

This thread is to quote statements with a link to the thread where people have made definitive doubtful statements about the Magic so when the season is over we can go back and see who was right.

I'll post one first so you know what I mean. Lets keep this thread clean with just the quotes and links for now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I'm a big fan of Grant Hill he's from my area. But no way he stays healthy this season, no way he's close to a top ten player and no way the Magic make the playoffs this season.
> 
> Hill was maybe top ten when he left but he hasn't played real higher level ball in years. It'll take him a season to recover his full game if at all. He's in physical decline due to age anyway. With the injury and the lack of playing its acclerated. He'll never be the explosive Hill that was one of the best athlete's in the world years ago again.
> ...



http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1562883#post1562883


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> I'm excited about Grant Hill too, but not for anything he'll do on the basketball court. Anyone who expects him to come back and be a factor this season needs to get in touch with reality.
> 
> The Magic don't even want Hill to come back, they want to sit him out until November or December, and then they want an NBA-appointed doctor to declare him medically unfit to play (which the doctor will probably do). At that point, he instantly comes off the payroll, so he becomes a way for a team trying to get under the luxury tax to dump 15 million dollars in payroll.
> ...


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1539047#post1539047


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

State of the Magic
Questionable deals, ankles diminish rebuilt Magic's luster

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/basketball/nba/10/11/state.magic/index.html


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Eh, I'm a doubter. I don't think we'll be any more than a borderline playoff team. Hopefully, I get proved wrong, but that's pretty much the way it looks to me right now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Eh, I'm a doubter. I don't think we'll be any more than a borderline playoff team. Hopefully, I get proved wrong, but that's pretty much the way it looks to me right now.


*OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!* :sfight:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=119952&pagenumber=2



> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Like I said, mark my words...Okafor will reign supreme.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Grant Hill's comeback in Orlando has been getting mixed reviews. Said one scout: "He can't elevate like he used to, so he's not getting the same lift on his jump shot. And that unbelievable quickness he used to have? It's gone. So he can't break you down like he once did."


LINK


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by *Shanghai Kid*!
> Arenas will take his team to a better record than Francis will despite Francis having a better supporting cast.





> Originally posted by *Shanghai Kid*!
> Your in for a surprise when the Wizards make the playoffs and Orlando fans are sitting at home wondering what happened.





> Originally posted by *Shanghai Kid*!
> As I said, I will bring this thread back up when the Wizards have finished with a better record than the Magic. That will be my last laugh.





> Originally posted by *jazzy1 *!
> The Wizards are gonna be a top 5 team in the East this season you watch and see.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/041103

By Bill Simmons
Page 2



> LOTTERY TEAMS
> 
> 10. Orlando
> Getting a surprising amount of Sleeper Heat. And no, that's not one of those late-night Cinemax movies with Jacy Andrews and Kira Reed. Sleeper Heat happens when everyone spends September and October searching for a sleeper, so they start talking themselves into things like "If they can get 82 games out of Grant Hill, look out!" and "Don't be surprised if Dwight Howard averages a double-double" and even "Stick Kelvin Cato in the East and he's probably a 15-10 guy!" Hear it enough times and you start to think these things can actually happen.
> ...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

"I ain't worried about kids coming into the league straight out of highschool, they'll be fine... I'll take them to school...everynight"

Tracy McGrady on Dwight Howard.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

:laugh: at Mcgrady

Howard>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>any Houston Power foward


----------

